# Help choosing gas grill



## mattsmith379 (Apr 3, 2018)

Hi all,

I’m getting ready to buy a new gas grill and can’t decide what to get. I want something that is going to hold decent heat during the winter months, high heat, and even cooking. I’ve narrowed it down to the following choices and each come with their plus’s and minuses and I can’t figure out what the best grill for the money and investment will be. We usually cook a meat plus a veggie when grilling and take up all the space on my current 3 burner and looking at only 4 burners now. Thanks for any help. I ranked my choices below. Also I’m buying a wsm 18 to go along with my kettle. 

3 Weber 410 - $899, cheap, hate the open underneath
1 Napoleon prestige 500 - $1399, cooked on the 3 burnerbefore and liked, but good value? Like that I could use charcoal
4 Weber Genesis 440 - $1599, worth the money for an enclosed underneath
2 Weber Summit 470 - $1899 like the build, expensive, and hate the smoke box, seems like wasted space.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 3, 2018)

Well the answer is obvious.
If you get the Weber Summit, which is the most expensive, you won't wonder if you should have spent more.

For me, I always want something I can connect to my Natural Gas line.


----------



## mattsmith379 (Apr 3, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Well the answer is obvious.
> If you get the Weber Summit, which is the most expensive, you won't wonder if you should have spent more.
> 
> For me, I always want something I can connect to my Natural Gas line.


I wish I would have had the foresight to get it hooked up for that when I built my house.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 3, 2018)

mattsmith379 said:


> I wish I would have had the foresight to get it hooked up for that when I built my house.



No tanks to fill. No tanks to go dry at the worst times. 
It does tend to eat BBQ's though. I think my past BBQ's rusted out due to the moisture Natural Gas can have in it.
Or so I've been told, anyway.
The one I have now seems to be holding up well. It's a Char Broil. I think the DIL gave ~ $400 for it when she bought it.
Nothing like what you are considering, of course.
Buy once, cry once. Enjoy shopping! ;):)


----------



## mattsmith379 (Apr 3, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> No tanks to fill. No tanks to go dry at the worst times.
> It does tend to eat BBQ's though. I think my past BBQ's rusted out due to the moisture Natural Gas can have in it.
> Or so I've been told, anyway.
> The one I have now seems to be holding up well. It's a Char Broil. I think the DIL gave ~ $400 for it when she bought it.
> ...


I’m really tempted to just go with the cheapest one. I’m sure I can’t go wrong either way.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 3, 2018)

mattsmith379 said:


> I’m really tempted to just go with the cheapest one. I’m sure I can’t go wrong either way.



I almost never see the underside of mine.
Only when it is stone cold and I'm vacuuming it out.
So far, so good.
I see money saved as meat money. ;)


----------



## Hank R (Apr 3, 2018)

I have a Napoleon prestige 500, for 3 years like it very much.  This is my second Napoleon first one lasted 18 years now I have Natural Gas.. But I was trying to smoke with the charcoal cast iron and did not get results that I wanted so that brought me here. I am going to get a electric smoker SI #1


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 4, 2018)

I have the cheapest weber there is (spirit ?) and it's still going strong after 15 years !


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2018)

I would buy a Weber, what ever you can afford.
I've had a Genesis for years & if needed replacement parts are readily available.
Al


----------



## mattsmith379 (Apr 4, 2018)

Hank R said:


> I have a Napoleon prestige 500, for 3 years like it very much.  This is my second Napoleon first one lasted 18 years now I have Natural Gas.. But I was trying to smoke with the charcoal cast iron and did not get results that I wanted so that brought me here. I am going to get a electric smoker SI #1


It sounds like you would buy again if you could. Besides the charcoal part what do you night like about your Napoleon?


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 4, 2018)

mattsmith379 said:


> I’m really tempted to just go with the cheapest one. I’m sure I can’t go wrong either way.


That 410 is a nice grill . You could close off the left side and back with SS panels and just leave the front open .


----------



## mattsmith379 (Apr 4, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> That 410 is a nice grill . You could close off the left side and back with SS panels and just leave the front open .


Forgive my ignorance. What are SS panels?


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 4, 2018)

Sorry stainless steel .


----------



## mattsmith379 (Apr 4, 2018)

Just went and compared beefeater to Weber’s and it’s night and day the quality in the same price range. Pretty sure I’m buying the beefeater.


----------



## Hank R (Apr 4, 2018)

mattsmith379 said:


> It sounds like you would buy again if you could. Besides the charcoal part what do you night like about your Napoleon?


It was not so much the charcoal part but one corner is for wood chips, I could not get any smoke taste into any of my ribs. The N gas part is great but the smoker Charcoal part is over rated.  Dealers had a special on and it and a cover were a free gift.


----------



## acgreen95 (Apr 6, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> I have the cheapest weber there is (spirit ?) and it's still going strong after 15 years !


Is it kept outside or what? I had a MasterForge for 4 years and now the inside is all rusted out, frickin Hurricane Harvey


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 6, 2018)

mattsmith379 said:


> Just went and compared beefeater to Weber’s and it’s night and day the quality in the same price range. Pretty sure I’m buying the beefeater.


Had never heard of the Beefeater . Looks like it has some great features and well built . Did you see it in person ? 
Night and day difference in quality ? Must really be nice .


----------



## salisboss (Apr 11, 2018)

I have the Summit 670 (I think that's the number). I was hesitant but my wife insisted getting the best we could afford. It is awesome. The amount of burners means I can do low and slow or blazing hot. I suggest getting the best you can afford and don't look back.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 11, 2018)

I've had a broil king for about 5 years now and it stays outside under a grill cover year round. Not one spot of rust and still going strong.

Soon as I win the lottery I am going to build a huge outdoor kitchen and get a new one!


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 11, 2018)

My dad, who's still alive and kickin', gave me one piece of advice that has served me well and saved a TON of money. He said, "Always buy first what you'd buy last. You'll save money and enjoy it more." 

The common wisdom is buy cheap and upgrade. When you add in the cost of the upgrades, that last purchase costs a small fortune.


----------



## Oneparrot (Apr 14, 2018)

If you can a broilmaster grill you might want to look at.  The body will last a life time.


----------



## Troy1436 (Sep 23, 2018)

I'll second broilmaster had mine 15 years now. My sister-in-law has a 4 burner Weber I don't care for it they last but the design of it just like a cheap charbroil $200 from Home Depot.


----------



## Baguio (Nov 24, 2018)

Choosing the best gas grill doesn't have to be hard. Just know what qualities to look for and which features matter to you,
Two are better than one, then why not two burner gas grills? Having the best 2 burner gas grills 2019 at home is actually good if you are inviting many guests to a barbecue party or celebrating something important etc.

For parties, fast cooking is necessary because you have to serve many people at a time. That’s why it is important to have a 2 burner gas grill so you can cook fast and serve the food to maximum people in short time.


----------



## mattsmith379 (Nov 24, 2018)

Baguio said:


> Choosing the best gas grill doesn't have to be hard. Just know what qualities to look for and which features matter to you,
> Two are better than one, then why not two burner gas grills? Having the best 2 burner gas grills 2019 at home is actually good if you are inviting many guests to a barbecue party or celebrating something important etc.
> 
> For parties, fast cooking is necessary because you have to serve many people at a time. That’s why it is important to have a 2 burner gas grill so you can cook fast and serve the food to maximum people in short time.



I ended up buying a Beefeater last spring and couldn’t be happier.


----------



## robinson32 (Jul 6, 2019)

mattsmith379 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I’m getting ready to buy a new gas grill and can’t decide what to get. I want something that is going to hold decent heat during the winter months, high heat, and even cooking. I’ve narrowed it down to the following choices and each come with their plus’s and minuses and I can’t figure out what the best grill for the money and investment will be. We usually cook a meat plus a veggie when grilling and take up all the space on my current 3 burner and looking at only 4 burners now. Thanks for any help. I ranked my choices below. Also I’m buying a new modern gas grill wsm 18 to go along with my kettle.
> 
> ...



I found some other popular gas grills Char-Broil 300 2-Burner Cart Propane Gas Grill, Thermos 300 2-Burner Cabinet Liquid Propane Gas Grill, Thermos 265 2-Burner Liquid Propane Gas Grill, Royal Gourmet 2-Burner Patio Propane Gas Grill, Giantex Propane Tabletop Stainless Steel Gas Grill, Camco Olympian 4500 Stainless Steel Portable Gas Grill, Char-Broil Classic 280 2-Burner Liquid Propane Gas Grill , Royal Gourmet Stainless Steel Patio Propane Gas Grill, Dyna-Glo DGB390SNP-D Smart Gas Grill, Giantex Portable Propane Gas Grill. I personally use Royal Gourmet 2-Burner Patio Propane Gas Grill for 2 years.


----------



## sandyut (Aug 22, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> I would buy a Weber, what ever you can afford.
> I've had a Genesis for years & if needed replacement parts are readily available.
> Al



Same!  Ive had my Weber Genesis for over 10 years and its working like the day I bought it!  Great investment for sure.


----------



## bathwalter (Sep 19, 2019)

Hello! we’ve been using this model Durable Outdoor Barbeque & Burger Gas/charcoal Grill for 3 years if I’m not mistaken. We like the ability to combine two types of fuel for grilling. It depends on our mood and what taste of the dish you want to get in the end. We have already prepared over a hundred recipes on our grill and everything turned out deliciously. I found an informative list with similar grills. If you don’t like the same model as ours, then you can choose a different size or price. In this rating, our grill is in 4th place, lol, maybe it’s really worth choosing something better)


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 19, 2019)

I have a Weber Genesis but it was on $700.  Grill only - 2 side panels - no burners for pots/pans.  Love it.  Its my first Weber gas grill and I regret not getting a Weber before I bought this one.

Like @SmokinAl said, parts are available for Weber products at a lot of places.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 19, 2019)

I picked up the E-410 on clearance at Lowe's for $450 last fall.  I have gone back to using my 20 yo Silver B.  You just can't get a char using the E-410.  I mostly use gas just for steaks.  It does work well on chicken and other things where high heat is not needed.


----------



## Brass Man (Oct 16, 2019)

Best grill we ever had was a Ducane. We had it for 15 years then one of our sons took it.

After the Ducane came a Napolean - stainless steel, no side burner. It did have the infra-red burner. Cooked well but the bottom rotted out after about 9 years. Its still going with our second son. He replaced the bottom.

We now have a 3 burner Weber Genisis, no side burner. Great grill.


----------



## 2008RN (Oct 16, 2019)

When every I grill, I never have enough room. I have a 20 year old Weber Genesis. I have replace tubes once, ignition twice. I have replaced the flavorer bars at least 4 times. 2 sets of grill grates, my son made the 3rd set out of 304 stainless steel 3/8 rod. This will never rot away.  I also have made 2 sets of custom smoke boxes out of hot cold steel.

I have been looking a grills also to retire the old faithful. I always do a 45 minute smoke on everything I grill at about 140degrees. I narrowed  the new grills down to the weber 470, or a yoder 640 (ya I know it is a pellet grill). The weber 470 is one the few Weber grills that are made in the USA. I still have another 7 months of saving up money before I pull the trigger. Price is about the same on both grills.

I still do not know if I could part with the the old weber genesis after I replace her. I probably will keep her for just cleaning my smoker grates. She gets up to 600 degrees plus real quickly, makes it a breeze cleaning the racks.

Weber has made some strong grills in the past, and the summit 470, looks like pretty good quality.


----------



## texomakid (Oct 31, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I've had a broil king for about 5 years now and it stays outside under a grill cover year round. Not one spot of rust and still going strong.
> 
> Soon as I win the lottery I am going to build a huge outdoor kitchen and get a new one!



I'm another who's owned a Broil King for about 8 years and I think it's been a great grill. It's been kept outside but covered most of the time when not in use. It's to the point now I will need to rebuild it or buy new so for $500 and the amount of use I got out of the current one I'm just going to replace it with something equivalent this winter - hoping to find gas grills on sale. I've had no issues with this gas grill so far and we use propane - I fill my own bottles via wet leg on my larger tank 

I'm in the market too but my Broil King is still cooking & searing as of now.


----------



## Tracer_08 (Nov 18, 2019)

Weber is best value grill I've ever owned. I have a midrange model with three burners and side burner. I don't remember which model. No bells and whistles but has lasted five years so far. Heat control is excellent, is easy to clean. I use a igrill Bluetooth temp probe for steaks and big cuts of meat.

I used to buy super cheap ones and there is no comparison. I know there are some really expensive brands other than Weber, but I've never felt the need to spend that kind of money.

We grill several times a week in the warm season and whenever we can during winter.

Paid around $400 for the model we have. 
You may want to check to see if the cheaper options are available in your area.


----------

